# 33 weeks pains and pressures



## Michelle84

Hello ladies. I am 33 weeks pregnant with my 2nd baby. For the last week or so I have been experiences changes-

1. Baby feels very low- I can feel her head more below my public line. she hates it when I sit with my legs crossed!

2. When I stand it feels like she is about to fall out. feeling I need to pee/push.

3. Shooting pains in my vagina.

4. Strong braxton hicks but not constant. 

5. Back pain. Dull and constant. Neck pain and sometimes shooting pains in right side. 

Should I be worried or is all this normal for 2nd baby.

any advice appreciated!

Thanks. xxxxx


----------



## katrinax

Im 31+3 with my first, and ive been experiencing alot the last week.

I feel very heavy on lower stomach and people have been saying it looks like shes dropped (shes breech, so unsure if shes able to drop?)
And also really achey/pressure feeling in vagina for last 5 days, especially when stood up and walking.

I hope its all normal lol.. but if worried speak with midwife. Hopefully its just baby preparing. But i will be asking on my app tuesday.

Hope u feel abut better soon.


----------



## Michelle84

Thanks- I hope you feel better soon too. I am not sure if a breech baby can drop!? I think I will make an appt with midwife for this week if aches/ pains continue. Let me know what your MW says!!

Thanks. xxx


----------



## kaz29

yes i too feel similar and im having scans every 2 wks and it shows her head down so she is pressing on opening of cervix so yes this is normal.


----------



## Chocciebutton

lol......I was going to post the same question ...I am 33 weeks also! I get this urge to push come over me and fell almost like im going to open up! this is my 3rd baby and I never had this with my other 2. I also come over dizzy as if she is lying funny. I also have the midwife on tuesday as I have high blood pressure that they are monitoring, I will let you know what mine says!


----------



## purapura

It's my first, and had been expiriance same things as you for a week now. Baby is head down, so thought it could be that... I feet like he is pullink my palvic bones apart, no metter if I stand, seat or laydown. As if he is trying to escape... Will talk to MW. But my appt only in 2.5 weeks time :(


----------



## Neat30

it's my Second Child Also Michelle84, and Im 33 weeks after 12 years.... It all pretty much new to me but i speak to my MW alot just to keep up on things. :thumbup:

Around 32-33 our babies do turn - head down - and drop... i never noticed my drop but my friends have. i started feeling the same pains after reading that he's ( ITS' A BOY ) was going to be turning ...:coffee:. it all normal so Please dont worry... but there is something called Symphysis pubic dysfunction, or SPD, is a relatively common (but uncommonly painful) pregnancy condition, It's caused by a relaxation of the ligaments that normally keep the two sides of the pelvic bone tightly bound together at the symphysis pubis, the joint in the pubic area. this is when the baby drops.... as they get ready for us to yell at them.... LOL :happydance:. the good thing is that we are almost done... And Con-grads to all the Mothers / fathers out there.... 

Always Vegas


----------



## Michelle84

Thank you for all the advice. I definately think she has dropped as when I am sitting it feels better (mostly!). I don't remember this at all fist time round and that was only 2 years ago.....I am guessing that my muscles are not as strong at 'holding baby up?'!! 

I feel better knowing this is pretty normal and my baby is not about to 'fall out'! Lol. xxxxx


----------

